# wma's and 4 wheelers?



## Bowhunter Matt (Apr 6, 2011)

is it ok to drive around on wma's with a 4 wheeler?  i'm looking for a place to do some riding and there are lots of wma's  around elbert county.  where wouldi find rules and regs for wma's?


----------



## merc123 (Apr 6, 2011)

Hunting regs.  If you can't drive it on a public road you can't drive it on a WMA.  I know in my county you can no longer get a tag for an ATV to ride on public roads.  It may be a state law though.

http://www.eregulations.com/georgia/hunting/horses-vehicles-atvs/

Vehicles:ATVs are allowed on open, improved roads and designated trails only during the period between 2 hours before sunrise and 2 hours after sunset one day prior to and during big game and special hog only hunts by hunters actively participating in the hunt, except where otherwise specified. However, on National Forest Lands including WMAs on the National Forest, ATVs are restricted to designated trails unless posted otherwise. Roads may be closed at the discretion of the DNR. Vehicles may not be parked in such a way as to block an open or closed roadway. All motor vehicles are restricted to improved roads open for vehicular access. “Improved Roads” are roads that receive maintenance for the purpose of hunter access, and “Open Roads” are roads not closed with a gate, sign, earthen berm or similar device intended to prevent vehicular access. Motor vehicles (including ATVs, dirt bikes, utility vehicles, golf carts, and other off-road vehicles) must meet applicable safety, licensing, insurance and registration requirements for use on public roads. Vehicle and ATV operators must be at least 16 years old.


----------



## HoCoLion91 (Apr 7, 2011)

Ask the game warden at the WMA and see what they say.  I hunt at Barbour County WMA in Alabama.  We can drive 4 wheelers on all the roads that are gravel in the WMA and its 19,000 acres with a lot of roads..  The game wardens have never said anything about it.


----------



## MCBUCK (Apr 12, 2011)

the above post is your best bet.  I know Cohutta WMA is pretty stringent about ATV's on FS roads.  I can only think of one area on Cohutta that os OK for atv's. Everyone of them will be a little different.


----------

